# Seven pines - Surrey - March 19



## PigeonBoy (Mar 5, 2019)

Seven Pines 
March 2019
​After a long and surprisingly successful day at silverlands orphanage and then Lyne house, we decide to scout out something that andrew32 had spotted on google maps before. we rocked up to this private, security patrolled millionaires estate with cameras and guard dog signs everywhere. Upon getting to the gate we see more and more signs of dereliction, and seeing as our luck so far had been good, we decided to go for it. By complete chance we stumbled upon a seemingly unknown gem.

This is all thanks to my good friend @Andrew32

Unfortunately there isn't any historical records linked to this property, all that can be said is that it was repossessed in January of 2018, has a huge plot of land containing a lake and is valued at roughly £5-10 million pounds

Photographs











































































































Thanks for looking! apparently police and security have clocked on and ramped up a bit since our visit, although that is just heresay. go at your own risk!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 6, 2019)

That's a nice house. No smashed windows or grafitti, there's even tape on the toilet seat. Looks like its waiting for a buyer. Nice find.


----------



## ajarb (Mar 9, 2019)

Those tiles! WOW


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 9, 2019)

Those stairs!!! nice one I haven't seen this before so nice change


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 9, 2019)

Oh them stairs. Oh......

Awesome shots, nice report.


----------



## B7TMW (Mar 13, 2019)

Thats an awesome house! Wonder what the story behind it is?


----------



## banshee (Mar 13, 2019)

love everything about it


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 14, 2019)

First prize for the tiles!
A strange one that. Very OTT in places and with other bits being average. Would be interesting to know the story behind it.
Some parts of the grounds are maintained such as grass cutting whilst other parts have been ignored for ages. 
Would I live there? Nah.


----------



## Andrew32 (Mar 21, 2019)

Was a fun day, concept photos of its replacement are out, and it's amazing what money and modern architecture can do to a boring place like this


----------

